# Easier big game slingshot mod



## Sticks and Stones

I saw this video on youtube and it showed me how to make a modification to take down big game with your slingshot. It does work with just about any slingshot and will kill big game animals like deer fast. I have tried this with rubber bands and they work fine for me. Now this guy will talk about some other stuff so you fast forward if you want to about the middle of the video. It's really cool and I don't think alot of people know this type of slingshot arrow mod. Now this isn't my idea it's the guy on video, so you can give him the credit. Please tell me what you think about this idea thanks


----------



## Rayshot

Sticks and Stones said:


> I saw this video on youtube and it showed me how to make a modification to take down big game with your slingshot. It does work with just about any slingshot and will kill big game animals like deer fast. I have tried this with rubber bands and they work fine for me. Now this guy will talk about some other stuff so you fast forward if you want to about the middle of the video. It's really cool and I don't think alot of people know this type of slingshot arrow mod. Now this isn't my idea it's the guy on video, so you can give him the credit. Please tell me what you think about this idea thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage


I am not experienced with shooting arrows with a slingshot but it is simple and effective. Another idea to keep in our bag of tricks. Thanks for the link.


----------



## JoergS

Dave has further enhanced his setup, by adding a whisker biscuit and replacing the pouch with string. The whisker buscuit greatly improves accuracy, as the ring touches the arrow and the fletching. Still his method has two major drawbacks:

1. The short draw, limited by the arrow length
2. The band hits the whisker biscuit, the pouch damages it soon

I estimate the speed of his arrows to be around 30 m/s, just under 100 fps. I think a small deer is the biggest animal that you possibly can take with this. And then perfect shot placement is required, even when you use a razor sharp broadhead.

Jörg


----------



## shooter452

JoergS said:


> Dave has further enhanced his setup, by adding a whisker biscuit and replacing the pouch with string. The whisker buscuit greatly improves accuracy, as the ring touches the arrow and the fletching. Still his method has two major drawbacks:
> 
> 1. The short draw, limited by the arrow length
> 2. The band hits the whisker biscuit, the pouch damages it soon
> 
> I estimate the speed of his arrows to be around 30 m/s, just under 100 fps. I think a small deer is the biggest animal that you possibly can take with this. And then perfect shot placement is required, even when you use a razor sharp broadhead.
> 
> Jörg


JoergS has nailed this precisely.

Dave's videos are what got me "back in" to shooting slingshots (and now I have it "the slingshot bug" BAD!!!). I tried his set up everyway I could figure but couldn't get much power into the arrow. I also broke the whisker biscuit very quickly. Although I'm into slingshots just for shooting slingshots now, I'm still trying to find alternatives that will be able to shoot both regular ammo and arrows fast enough that I would feel comfortable and humane shooting at a deer/hog. It just seems cool to me to have that capability in your back pack or better yet your pocket. The latest thing I'm trying is A+ slingshots BB shooter with his ultra bands (he has produced a video about this so I'm just repeating his method at this point) and no arrow rest. The fork opening is small so no rest is required. I just shot this set up for the first time last night. Not sure of the power yet (although much stronger than Dave's set up) but I'm going to set up my chrony this weekend a try it. I think if you can get an arrow with a hunting tip moving around 150fps or more it would be similar in power to many traditional bows that have taken much game. Perry's video can be found at the A+ slingshots web site. Good luck with your adventures! jb


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Dave is a *Great Guy* that I have watched for years trying to learn all I could from him!!!

Once someone accused me of copying Dave and not giving credit. The truth is, that I've been shooting arrows from slingshots since I got one as boy and so no extra credit is due. Shooting arrows from slingshots in nothing new. In the 1940's Wham-O did it, and I guess way before at the very beginning of elastic use (I've seen old patents) people have been shooting arrows from slingshots.

My only claim was that I come up with a couple different ways of doing it. I also designed, and do sell the only commercially available "Slingshot Only" "Bungee System" Takedown Arrow.

*Try the A+ Slingshots "EZ" way instead!!!!*














[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZxvYh36bCQ

I encourage you to take a look at my blog link about making your own as well.....
http://slingshotforum.com/blog/12/entry-195-ez-arrow-shooter-set-up/

I also sell the "EZ" Slingshot Arrow Rest and "EZ" Slingshot Takedown Arrows at me website. Please feel free to stop by and order a few.


----------



## Bill Hays

Perry's system is superior to the one shown in the video... and he does have the super cool take down arrow thing going on.
But I prefer my design though. With the Hathcock Target Sniper or any of the slingshots I make that utilize the Universal Forks... you don't need to do anything special or modify the frame in any way to shoot steel bearings, marbles, rocks or even arrows.

Here's how I do it:


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Thanks Bill.... those new attachment forks of yours look like they work fine, very much like how I show using my BB Shooter for shooting arrows (as shown above).

I just wanted to remind everyone that my "EZ Arrow Rest System" is not a permanent modification of the slingshot in anyway. It takes maybe 10 seconds to put it on, or take it off ANY fork without altering the slingshot in any way. That still allows shooting with steel or lead projectiles in moments, but with the added benefit of having a true center-shot arrowrest, which I believe increases ease of shooting and accuracy especially if one begins to use heavier weight hunting bands.

Final word..... get out and shoot some arrows with your slingshots!!!! It really opens up a new world of fun and possibilities. I love the fact that slingshots are so versatile!!!


----------



## Bill Hays

When I got my Black Belt in Aikido there was a requirement that I had to demonstrate mastery of two weapons. I chose the the Samurai Sword and Kyudo, the shooting of the Japanese long bow.
The Japanese bow is much longer on top than bottom, designed to be able to be used on horseback... you can see the same form one uses for shooting the bow is very similar to the way I shoot a slingshot. The point is, even though the bow is assymetrical, force is force. The arrow flies true where sighted to, whether suspended in the middle between the forks or using the bottom fork as the arrow rest... it's just that one way is easier as there is no need of any additional stuff to be added to the frame.

Now, I haven't tried it out, but it _looks_ like you could shoot arrows with the PS series slingshots by simply holding the slingshot in an upright hold like you do with your bb shooter.


----------



## mxred91

I have to ask: Why would you want to shoot an arrow from a slingshot when you can use a bow? There is no comparison in power.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

mxred91 said:


> I have to ask: Why would you want to shoot an arrow from a slingshot when you can use a bow? There is no comparison in power.


I grew up shooting traditional archery (re-curve and longbow), which I still do enjoy, but for me I would say it is mostly the "fun factor" and compact/ versatile nature that's quite appealing for a variety of possibilities. 
The power of my top double "Ultra Power" hunting bands (set up tied 2" shorter) gets about the same output as a bow of 35-40 lbs. which is notably low by bow standards, but good for slingshot power standards. However, many Native American hunting bows had no more than that amount of poundage and I would say even less cast and yet they did fantastic. 
So IMHO this makes for a lot of target shooting fun with a slingshot and arrows, and the added ability (should I want or need to in a survival situation) to allow for the taking of all small game animals, even those on the larger size that might be questionable with lead ammo such as a javelina or coyote. As an ethical hunter I practice and strongly advocate close shots within my, and my equipments abilities. 
Again the versatility and compact size is what really gets me!!!! Yes I can and will still use a bow, and a gun.... but I can a slingshot too!! How cool is that!!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Bill Hays said:


> Now, I haven't tried it out, but it _looks_ like you could shoot arrows with the PS series slingshots by simply holding the slingshot in an upright hold like you do with your bb shooter.


Neat Martial Arts background Bill.

I confess only a rudimentary knowledge of such, but have enjoyed feeding an interest in feudal Japan and archaic weapons history by reading through the years. 
I understand what you're saying about forces and having nothing on the slingshot. I did shoot my PS models that way quite a bit during the development and testing phase for the archery stuff I do, but for me I just found I could get a more consistent arrow flight, and drawing control from a center shot arrow rest design, especially when I went up in poundage on the bands. The PS series worked fairly well just like you shoot yours (although your universal fork groove most certainly works well and helps) , but I just found it worked better for me with the rest. The BB Shooter works absolutely great as it is!!! Talking about a small arrow shooting platform!! It's a lot of fun too!!!

I also found that, shooting arrows from stronger bands requires that more pressure and control be applied to the arrow on the rest from the hand and wrist, and by raising the drawing elbow. 
That was new to me, but you were I'm sure already familiar with that sensation because of your background with the unique traditional draw of the Japanese bow (which is different than English and American archery, but somewhat related to the Mongolian thumb-ring draw if I remember correctly). Also the necessity of a bead nock becomes much more apparent with the heavier bands. Some others have begun to use archery releases instead, but I just liked to simplicity of the bead nock.
Oh well .... I'm rambling now and need to head off to bed!!!!

Have fun with your slingshots and arrows!!!! I need to get out and shoot! It's been a while with the holiday scramble and two weeks of the flu.








Today I'm just glad to be feeling better!!!








All the best,
Perry


----------



## Jaybird

I,m with Red91.I made an arrow shooting slingshot that works as good as any and better than some.It dosn't peel the fletch of the arrows.A bow is for arrows and a slingshot for pellets.Using an arrow shooting slingshot in an emergency is OK.I am afraid all the hype about arrow shooting slingshots will give young shooters the idea it is OK to shoot at big game with an arrow shooting slingshot.Most can not pull a heavy enough slingshot.The HFX has a 24lb pull at about 28".Would you hunt big game with a 24lb bow?


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Jaybird said:


> I,m with Red91.I made an arrow shooting slingshot that works as good as any and better than some.It dosn't peel the fletch of the arrows.A bow is for arrows and a slingshot for pellets.


I understand your feelings Jaybird, and that arrow shooter design of yours is a good one with the rotating beads, but for me, I feel It's just way too fun to limit oneself and make bows and slingshot solely exclusive like that. As far as kids getting the wrong idea, that can happen with bow archery as well. I personally would never suggest anyone ever hunt big game with a 24lbs band and arrows at all, but strangely it does show the effectiveness of a well placed sharp broadhead in that it has been done. However, I have no problem recommending adults to hunt small to medium size game using my Ultra Bands (35-40lbs) with a proper well placed broadhead, and also to enjoy slingshot target archery with the same or lower poundage bands just for fun!!!

Even though I love traditional archery... I guess I'm not as much of a purist as some. My setup doesn't seem to peel fletch off either, but I do only use feather fletch.

This issue is hashed and rehashed whenever this topic surfaces from time to time.
Strangely, those that are for slingshot archery still love it...... those that don't still oppose it!!! I guess it will always be that way.

I just enjoy shooting slingshot in every way I can period!!!! 
Enjoy shooting everybody!!!


----------



## HOE

The slingshot is like the shotgun in firearms world, capable of launching different types of projectiles.


----------



## tekwyzrd

This idea is similar to what I was planning to do for the folding extended fork slingshot I'm going to make.


----------



## wickedstone

JoergS said:


> Dave has further enhanced his setup, by adding a whisker biscuit and replacing the pouch with string. The whisker buscuit greatly improves accuracy, as the ring touches the arrow and the fletching. Still his method has two major drawbacks:
> 
> 1. The short draw, limited by the arrow length
> 2. The band hits the whisker biscuit, the pouch damages it soon


*** NEWBIE ALERT ***

Hi Jörg,

How is the whisker biscuit being damaged? Is it damage to the whiskers? Damage to the encasement? Both?

In your Slingbow with collapsible arrows! youtube video, you reinforced (from behind) a whisker biscuit with a steel mounting bracket. Is the whisker biscuit any more or less susceptible to damage with this arrangement (compared to, say a set-up in which the whisker biscuit flips out of the way)?

Does the whisker biscuit damage the pouch/bands?

What about the idea of mounting a "guard" in front of the whisker biscuit? This could be nothing more than a 2" padded (?) metal ring (possibly with a matching notch) mounted an inch (?) in front of the whisker biscuit.

Are you aware of anyone who has engineered (preferably using off-the-shelf or hand-machined parts) a flip-down whisker biscuit mount (i.e., using something other than cable ties)? Along the lines of Chief AJ's HFX arrow rest (only more hand-fashioned)? Or would you advocate a fixed mount?

Joe


----------



## JoergS

Yes, my whisker biscuit slingshot suffers from that problem as well. The pouch will always follow the ball through the biscuit and damage the whiskers. This does become apparent after a few dozen shots.

I shield in the form of a ring, a few cm in front of the biscuit, will prevent this, but further shorten your draw.

I solved these issues in my "Zombie killing slingshot", by extending the draw and using pretensed rubber. I thing that is the way to go.


----------



## NaturalFork

I bought the arrow rest system from A+ and put it on my PS1 It is very fun to shoot and works great.


----------



## JoergS

I do not doubt that Perry's product works great. But this thread is about "big game" hunting. Even if you consider a small deer "big", you need every little bit of power if you want to bring it down with a slingbow. So you need to max out the concept. Which is pretty much what I did.

You pay the price for the power, though - in comparison with Dave Canterbury's solution and of course even more so with Perry's slick invention, my solution is a lot more bulky and complex.

Jörg


----------



## Jet

mxred91 said:


> I have to ask: Why would you want to shoot an arrow from a slingshot when you can use a bow? There is no comparison in power.


It's a _whole_ lot cheaper and of course the DIY factor is off the scale! Don't get me wrong, I love bows but this idea is frickin' cool. In an SHTF situation it could be useful as well - if you're into that.


----------



## swarbt119

I enjoy shooting slingshots and longbows, traditional archery is what brought me to slingshots. I haven't tried shooting arrows out of my slingshots, but I do have a Falcon slingbow that is setup for bow fishing. Mine has a 55# pull and shoots arrows very hard, but I still don't think I would take it hunting, for fishing it's great and doesn't take up alot of room in the boat. That may one day change, but I do like what I am seeing performance wise from the slingshots.

Derek


----------



## mckee

good old dave he a legend!


----------



## philly

swarbt119 said:


> I enjoy shooting slingshots and longbows, traditional archery is what brought me to slingshots. I haven't tried shooting arrows out of my slingshots, but I do have a Falcon slingbow that is setup for bow fishing. Mine has a 55# pull and shoots arrows very hard, but I still don't think I would take it hunting, for fishing it's great and doesn't take up alot of room in the boat. That may one day change, but I do like what I am seeing performance wise from the slingshots.
> 
> Derek


Derek, how about a picture of that sling bow? 55# WOW.
Philly


----------

